# whats the right hair do for your face shape?



## Pink_minx (Nov 20, 2005)

_I have a round face and was curious to what types of hairstyle would look good on poeple who has the same face shape as I do. _


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 21, 2005)

the rule of thumb for round faces is to never go too short or too long. stick with past chin to shoulder length hair. layer the hair in front to frame the face. anything too straight will make your face seem even rounder, hair should have volume. try to stay away from across the forehead bangs as they make you seem like you're still 15 (that is of course ok if you ARE 15). 
anyway, i have two different hair styles in mind. one would be a shoulder skimming bob that gets a little longer as it goes to the front (i.e. the back is a littler shorter and if you had a side view it slops like a diagonal to the front) paired with a deep part and layered fringes.
the second being a little longer, say armpit length, layers all around to give some body and movement and then bangs starting at the corner of your lips to be swept with the majority on one side and the leftovers on the other, blended into the rest of your hair.
that's just my two cents... hope that helped =) g'luck


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 21, 2005)

hmm can you post a picture of a hairstyle like that, that someone has? thanks a lot YOOTPiA!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmm this is a tough one, because I have a round face but the classic rules of thumb don't really apply. I've even traced my face shape, measured it, had consultations, so I know its round, but volume and or height at the crown, and or short hair looks horrible on me. I think its because I'm short as well, so big-ish/voluminous hair only makes me stand out as petite. I found the perfect cut/style for my round face shape and small frame (slim 5'2'') is long hair (about nipple length or armpit length) with LONG layers, meaning the shortest layer falling at your chin or lower) cut and feathered with a razor (scissors will be too blunt), and keep the hair parted to the side. 

Stupid me thought I'd try something different so I tried a new style (a little longer than the collar bone) with layers starting at my ear, and side bangs. Big. Mistake. Too many layers starting too high, so now it sort of looks like a mullet. The layers were too blunt, so they're really easy to make out, and the bangs (even though theyre not thick, theyre wispy and are pushed WAY off to the side) just don't work. I really wish I kept my regular, tried and true style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you find what works for you!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 23, 2005)

*caution, pic heavy*
i couldn't really find pictures to describe the style but here are some celebs who have round faces or at least flattering hair styles.












































and i totally agree with what DreamerGirl3 said. make sure your ends are wispy NOT blunt. blunt cuts are not our friend =)
my face is literally a circle so i totally feel for you. here are some of my past hair cuts, if it helps. as for now, i said screw it and grew my hair long, it's all about EMBRACING hahaha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 23, 2005)

Have you been to Clairol.com ?  They have a virtual hair thing where you can upload your picture into it and try on different hairstyles and colors.  Its kinda fun and you can get an idea of what you'd look like.


----------



## user3 (Nov 23, 2005)

I never follow any of the rules! I just go with what I like and what looks good on me!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah I been searching through the net about this and a  lot of it says that short hair would look good but I dont like my hair short and I been trying to grow it out long cause long hair looks sexier on me hehe I love Racheal Lei cooks long wavy hair thats what I want! thanks YOOTOPiA for the pictures.  And you have beautiful hair too!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I never follow any of the rules! I just go with what I like and what looks good on me!_

 

GOOD ADVICE


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 4, 2005)

Really there are certain cuts that can accentuate or play down certain features. Like people with round faces shouldn't really opt for shorter than chin length hair. Or people with a thin oval faces shouldn't have long lank hair but instead go with layers, bangs, or even go short if they want.


Certain styles can really play up a feature or just really accentuate one you don't want to. So don't just look at a style/hair color/cut and think that looks cute and go with it. You have to be realistic and figure out if the cut/color will compliment you face, complexion, etc.

The basics for round faces:
-LAYERS ARE KEY! They help to soften the edge of you face and give the illusion that you face is thinner than it actually is.
-NEVER get short bangs or bangs with a slight curve to the cut. It'll just make a round face look even more round. Instead go with side swept bangs, bangs with texture (razored ends), or assymetrical.
-Don't go shorter than chin length. Anything above chin length will just accentuate the round edges of a round face.
-DON'T grow hair mad long and have it long, lank, and plain. If you want long hair get layers and add some bangs! It'll soften your face shape. Nothing is hotter/glamorous than loose waves and this really works with layered hair.


----------

